

Ask HN: How many developers at your company are highrated competitive programmers - plicense

I am just interested in knowing that percentage of developers excel at competitive programming. Also interested in the reverse statistic which is about how well competitive programmers perform in a real programming scenario. At my company, I only know of two people who are &quot;Yellow&quot; rated on Topcoder.
======
Avalaxy
0\. No one cares about useless tests. Just spend your time doing what you love
and building cool stuff.

~~~
codeonfire
Hmm. Interesting. Last time I asked for a job I had to do 5-6 useless tests. I
was told experience and education didn't matter. What does matter besides
politics?

------
mrits
I can't say I have ever heard anyone bring up Topcoder in a professional
environment. If you are interested in it, then by all means, compete. But
don't think it's going to help you make any extra money in life.

------
argonaut
I've heard that MemSQL and imo.im have a lot of rated competition programmers
(and in fact target that segment of developers).

